# For Anime-lovers only



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

Is anyone besides myself a fan of FLCL? Fooly Cooly?


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

I watched it, like, 5 years ago. It was really short, but totally awesome and insane!


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, not bad. I loved the ending by the pillows though ^^


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

ye i loved FLCL! i might watch it all again soon


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

Judi said:


> Yeah, not bad. I loved the ending by the pillows though ^^


"Ride On Shooting Star" by The Pillows. I love that song!!! Here's the link




:boogie


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

companioncube said:


> ye i loved FLCL! i might watch it all again soon


 Catch it Saturdays at 1:30 Eastern Time/ 12:30 Central time on Adult Swim. Try not to fall asleep--I did and I regretted it till the next Saturday lol


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

On Netflix too. I've been meaning to watch it, but I'm halfway through pushing daisies and don't feel like interupting it. Is it better than most of the recycled crap that people call anime nowdays? I usually get halfway through the first episode of a new amine before relizing that the plot, style, and characters were stolen from some amine I saw five years ago and turning the amine off, never giving it a second chance.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

theJdogg said:


> On Netflix too. I've been meaning to watch it, but I'm halfway through pushing daisies and don't feel like interupting it. Is it better than most of the recycled crap that people call anime nowdays? I usually get halfway through the first episode of a new amine before relizing that the plot, style, and characters were stolen from some amine I saw five years ago and turning the amine off, never giving it a second chance.


Lol, I know what you mean... this one particular anime I was watching... every few seconds I was thinking 'typical!', and what's sickening is when one person trips onto another... and they're a couple that may have a romantic background, someone just HAS to walk in. And mistakingly think they're interupting something...gah ><

I don't know how to describe FLCL, it's more of an experience than a show, haha.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

Judi said:


> Lol, I know what you mean... this one particular anime I was watching... every few seconds I was thinking 'typical!', and what's sickening is when one person trips onto another... and they're a couple that may have a romantic background, someone just HAS to walk in. And mistakingly think they're interupting something...gah ><
> 
> I don't know how to describe FLCL, it's more of an experience than a show, haha.


My main amine petpeeve is the guy with all the girls vying for his heart, but he wants nothing to do with them. Probably just a shy Japanese guy fantasy, but it still annoys me. I've seen it in so many amines. I also hate the wimpy heroes too. It's not that I expect a manly man killing machine. Some emotion is fine, but when I could kick the hero's *** unless he has some sort of special power, i get pissed off. Spike from bebop is flawed, but tough. Shinji from nge (and the protagonists from many other animes) is just a wimp.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Seriously an epic experience and one of the few animes that truly touch on the confusing period of a boy growing up. But isn't this thread like 8 years late? I mean I first watched it in 2003, lol.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

There's only two animes I can say I _truly_ enjoyed: DB/DBZ and Deathnote. I've tried many others, but I think I hate most Japanese archetypes.

FLCL seems really different. I'm going to give it a try this week on Netflix.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

DBZ , Samurai X/Rurouni Kenshin, Trigun , Naruto and plenty more


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

i own the original trigun dvds from the 90s that are still in mint condition


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

theJdogg said:


> My main amine petpeeve is the guy with all the girls vying for his heart, but he wants nothing to do with them. Probably just a shy Japanese guy fantasy, but it still annoys me. I've seen it in so many amines. I also hate the wimpy heroes too. It's not that I expect a manly man killing machine. Some emotion is fine, but when I could kick the hero's *** unless he has some sort of special power, i get pissed off. Spike from bebop is flawed, but tough. Shinji from nge (and the protagonists from many other animes) is just a wimp.


I know what you mean, they're harem type anime... like Love Hina, (wimpy protagonist, AND harem anime)

I'm actually not a huge fan of FLCL (I don't hate it either though) I thought it was alright, but I do appreciate that the animation and style helped fuel the creation of Avatar: the last airbender... which I thought was awesome 

I still have to say, that one of my favourite animes that not many people know about, is *Kaiji*. You can say he's wimpy too, at least initially, but there's many times where he's so manly that even men will become gay for him. Seriously. Although it might be hard to put up with, because he cries nearly every episode. haha. At least half of them a manly tears.

@BPA free - I've been meaning to watch monster, but when does it get good? I thought a psychological thriller would be more exciting to watch... So far I've seen 8 eps ...


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

theJdogg said:


> My main amine petpeeve is the guy with all the girls vying for his heart, but he wants nothing to do with them. Probably just a shy Japanese guy fantasy, but it still annoys me. I've seen it in so many amines. I also hate the wimpy heroes too. It's not that I expect a manly man killing machine. Some emotion is fine, but when I could kick the hero's *** unless he has some sort of special power, i get pissed off. Spike from bebop is flawed, but tough. Shinji from nge (and the protagonists from many other animes) is just a wimp.


There's only one anime that immediately pops into my head that embodies all of what you speak of: The Tenchi series.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I didn't mean to sound so harsh. I really do like amine. There are just certain things in the genre that bug me. I'll check out flcl tonight after I'm done studying.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

FLCL is alright. Pretty entry level though.


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> There's only one anime that immediately pops into my head that embodies all of what you speak of: The Tenchi series.


LOOOOL that was the first anime I had ever seen. It was on toonami or something like 11 years ago. OMG TENCHIIIIIII TENCHIIIIIIIIIIIII and that ****ing rabbit thing ryo-oki or w/e it's called that turned into a space ship. Totally boss.

There's a serious lack of Cowboy Bebop in this thread.


----------



## beshino (Feb 19, 2011)

Girls Bravo is a hilarious harem anime. People liked it so much it's on netflix. lol
Oh yeah Judi! Started reading that manga and it's turning out to be pretty cool.
Ao no Exorcist. pretty badass so far.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

Nathan Talli said:


> There's a serious lack of Cowboy Bebop in this thread.


I loveeeeeee Cowboy Bebop. Watched a couple of episodes about an hour ago, hehe. I have the entire show on DVD.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

beshino said:


> Oh yeah Judi! Started reading that manga and it's turning out to be pretty cool.
> Ao no Exorcist. pretty badass so far.


I know right!? I'm surprised at how much I'm enjoying it too, the premise isn't exactly new, but it doesn't feel regurgitated... I wonder how the anime's going to end, the manga is nowhere near complete.


----------



## classCastException (May 26, 2011)

*Claymore*

Has anyone seen Claymore? I used to watch a lot of anime when I was 18, but I lost interest until I saw Claymore recently. I recommend it big time!


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I love anime! FLCL is one of the best ones! XD



classCastException said:


> Has anyone seen Claymore? I used to watch a lot of anime when I was 18, but I lost interest until I saw Claymore recently. I recommend it big time!


Yeah I've been watching that actually.  It is _really_ good. I've been watching it on Netflix online.

Most recent animes I've rewatched: Toradora, Fruit's basket, Full Metal Panic!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Angha said:


> I love anime! FLCL is one of the best ones! XD
> 
> Yeah I've been watching that actually.  It is _really_ good. I've been watching it on Netflix online.
> 
> Most recent animes I've rewatched: Toradora, Fruit's basket, Full Metal Panic!


I've also started watching Toradora recently btw:yes And FLCL is definitely an anime I would recommend to anyone (especially if you like weird stuff lol)

*The Melancholy of Suzamiya Haruhi is one of my absolute favourites though mind - and I can't believe hasn't had a mention yet in here :b


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Have you guys seen Reborn? I really really liked that series and I hope they make more episodes. >.>


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I absolutely adore FLCL! It discourages me to know that if I played it for any of my "friends" they would just think it was weird...morons.


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

LoneFox said:


> Is anyone besides myself a fan of FLCL? Fooly Cooly?


I'm a hug fan of FLCL!


----------



## Waterinthesink7 (Mar 4, 2011)

FLCL is love! Im actually watching it again on Adult Swim on Saturdays.
I actually just started watching Soul Eater and so far I'm really enjoying it. 

Oh by the way, what is everyones favorite anime here? Mine is Bleach.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> I've also started watching Toradora recently btw:yes And FLCL is definitely an anime I would recommend to anyone (especially if you like weird stuff lol)
> 
> *The Melancholy of Suzamiya Haruhi is one of my absolute favourites though mind - and I can't believe hasn't had a mention yet in here :b


I love ToraDora! It's one of my favorites now. :] I got into a discussion with someone about it online today, and he ended up giving me a huuuge list of anime to watch! XD I've never even heard of most of the ones he gave me, so I'm excited to see what they're like.

The Melancholy of Suzamiya Haruhi is a good anime too! I haven't gotten very far with it yet though, but I like the ideas behind it. Very funny. xD



Waterinthesink7 said:


> FLCL is love! Im actually watching it again on Adult Swim on Saturdays.
> I actually just started watching Soul Eater and so far I'm really enjoying it.
> 
> Oh by the way, what is everyones favorite anime here? Mine is Bleach.


Ugh that's a tough question to answer! :shock Hmm... I guess I'd say it's a tie between Cowboy Bebop and Trigun. Lots of good nostalgia there. It's a hard choice though. D:


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

What is it about Tora Dora that you guys like? I've heard about it but, I was little put off at how short looking the girl was... and it reminds me that a lot of people who watch this show have loli complexes ><

I think it's a bit hard to list favourites for me too, I liked Honey and Clover, Death Note, Kaiji, Fruits basket, BECK, Ouran Host club... order changes depending on mood.

An anime I'm really digging right now is Tiger & Bunny. 
It's like the incredibles mostly (the pixar movie), I find it funny, and I like the art as well.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Judi said:


> What is it about Tora Dora that you guys like? I've heard about it but, I was little put off at how short looking the girl was... and it reminds me that a lot of people who watch this show have loli complexes ><
> 
> I think it's a bit hard to list favourites for me too, I liked Honey and Clover, Death Note, Kaiji, Fruits basket, BECK, Ouran Host club... order changes depending on mood.
> 
> ...


Well for me I like ToraDora because it's an emotional and cute anime. Two opposite characters are drawn to each other, and personally I find them to be very likeable.

Have you ever watched "Lovely Complex?" I think maybe you'd like that.  It's one of my favorite shoujo animes.

Also I noticed Tiger and Bunny on Hulu, so maybe I'll start watching it tonight.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Angha said:


> Well for me I like ToraDora because it's an emotional and cute anime. Two opposite characters are drawn to each other, and personally I find them to be very likeable.
> 
> Have you ever watched "Lovely Complex?" I think maybe you'd like that.  It's one of my favorite shoujo animes.
> 
> Also I noticed Tiger and Bunny on Hulu, so maybe I'll start watching it tonight.


I've read some of Lovely Complex, I thought it was interesting how they came to like each other but... the stuff afterwards was kind of annoying. I guess that's how they build conflict, add extra characters that likes one of the characters in the couple - add jealously... I don't know how the rest of it goes, I've been put off reading it for a while now... 
Are the two shows very similar?


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Judi said:


> I've read some of Lovely Complex, I thought it was interesting how they came to like each other but... the stuff afterwards was kind of annoying. I guess that's how they build conflict, add extra characters that likes one of the characters in the couple - add jealously... I don't know how the rest of it goes, I've been put off reading it for a while now...
> Are the two shows very similar?


In a way I'd say so. They're reluctant to admit to each other how they feel, and so it takes a while for their relationship to fully develop. Also they both feature two opposite unlikely characters being drawn together. There's a lot of humor in both, and a lot of emotional parts as well.

I do remember some episodes being better than others, but I don't really remember how so. o: I might re-watch it again with my boyfriend soon since he still hasn't seen it. xD; He likes fruits basket and toradora so I think he'd like it maybe.


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

@ Angha
I see, I think one of the reasons why I never bothered with it was the art style, haha. It seems kind of plain to me. (and the reason why I picked lovely complex manga over the anime was that the Kansai accents were getting to me... I mean the whole cast was like that, not just one or two) 
I'm actually in the middle of watching a different shojo anime called Kimi ni Todoke, from what I've seen so far, the lead characters like each other... but are too embarassed to say anything about it to the other! lol. I'm taking a break from this series too as I'm not in a shojo mood right now.

I love fruits basket too, I recommend Ouran Host club as well if he likes fruits basket. These two are my favourite shojo animes XD


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

classCastException said:


> Has anyone seen Claymore? I used to watch a lot of anime when I was 18, but I lost interest until I saw Claymore recently. I recommend it big time!


Yup I watched all of it recently. Couldn't stop. For like 2/3 days on end I was on a claymore binge watching it for about 4/5 hours until I fell asleep.


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

+1 for claymore. Death Note was also another favourite of mine. is there any good series at the moment? i'm watching a film later called Summer Wars which i heard is pretty good


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Judi said:


> @ Angha
> I see, I think one of the reasons why I never bothered with it was the art style, haha. It seems kind of plain to me. (and the reason why I picked lovely complex manga over the anime was that the Kansai accents were getting to me... I mean the whole cast was like that, not just one or two)
> I'm actually in the middle of watching a different shojo anime called Kimi ni Todoke, from what I've seen so far, the lead characters like each other... but are too embarassed to say anything about it to the other! lol. I'm taking a break from this series too as I'm not in a shojo mood right now.
> 
> I love fruits basket too, I recommend Ouran Host club as well if he likes fruits basket. These two are my favourite shojo animes XD


I LOVE Ouran Host Club! It's one of the few animes that makes me laugh out loud every time. :yes I watched the whole series twice! <3

Ooh and I'll write down Kimi ni Todoke. I'm in the mood for a new shoujo type of anime. I have so many new anime shows to watch now. XD


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

companioncube said:


> +1 for claymore. Death Note was also another favourite of mine. is there any good series at the moment? i'm watching a film later called *Summer Wars* which i heard is pretty good


^ GREAT movie! :clap


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

the best part of this series is that all of the girls are bad a** in their own little dysfunctional way. my fave character is the horny chain smoking school girl who always ditches.....too bad it wasnt a full blown series


----------

